# 3 Judges at Congress



## Sungold (Feb 22, 2004)

It was announced that Congress will be multiple judged this year, like mini Nationals. What do you think about having 3 judges as opposed to 1? Last year was my first Congress, and had only 1 judge - I though that was sort of strange for a "National" show. Any good points on either way - single judge vs. multiple judges? Has the Congress ever used more than 1 judge?


----------



## lyn_j (Feb 22, 2004)

At Nationals the placeings were tabulated by what they called the "most often used" method. If two of the three judges placed you say 5 and the third judge didnt use you then you placed 5. if the points were spred out like one judge used me 4th in showmanship one 7 and one 10 I placed 7. Thats how they do the multiple judges. They dont give three sets of ribbons like at the regular shows with more than one judge.

Lyn


----------



## Karen S (Feb 23, 2004)

Hi Sungold,

This is the first year Congress will have three judges. They have always had one for the Classics, One for the Moderns, a judge for the Amateur division and a judge for the futurity.

With 475 Shetlands last year (biggest show ever) and the possibility of more this year, won't know how the rest of the old time pony breeders/handlers will take to the new program. Remember the majority rules and if they don't like it then a proposal will have to be submitted at convention to overturn this ruling for the three judge system.

Mini nationals 1998 was our first experience with this "MOS" system, so know first hand what the outcome can be. We had a "B" gelding that showed well under all three judges throughout the open session of the show and one of those judges never even used him on his card. We ended up winning National Grand Champion that year. Sometimes it doesn't make any sense but apparently it works.

Thanks,

Karen Shaw

Fiddlestix Miniatures & Shetlands

Burleson Texas


----------



## Lewella (Feb 23, 2004)

Karen,

This will not be the first year that Congress has had a multi judge average system - this was what was done when the Congress was held in Mason City prior to moving to Gordyville. When the Classic Congress moved to Gordyville the system was dropped and Congress went back to one judge per division. It was the "old time" breeders who used and implemented the three judge system in Mason City, it was Shari Seddon who wrote the program that was used - a third generation breeder.

I am personally in favor of the three judge system. I feel if I am paying the price to go to a national show I should be entitled to more than one person's oppinion. I really feel the Area National Shows should be the same way but was informed this morning that the board has chosen to not allow three judges at an Area National show (we presume this goes into effect for 2005 since the Area VI National had already been approved with a three judge system).


----------



## Karen S (Feb 23, 2004)

Hi Lewella,

I stand corrected. This will be our fifth year at Congress so was before my time.

In regards to the Area National Show...our club (ASPC/AMHR Club of N. Texas) had three judges back in 2000 and was critized for doing just that. People didn't like it cause they weren't going to win three ribbons and the scores were tabulated just like Mini Nationals was. We then went back to one judge for the Area National Show.

Karen Shaw


----------

